# small commercial lot bid help please



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi guys, does anyone have input on what they think is fair for this size lot. 

it has 3 rows of 5 parking spaces & room for 5 more, maybe 150 ft. drive to the rear of the building where there is an open lot for deliveries.

going to take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## SiLlY (Nov 28, 2011)

See if google maps has an overhead pic of the property.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

it does but I cant save or link the pic

front:


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Figure how long it will take you and multiply by your hourly rate. Do you have a hourly rate????


----------



## SiLlY (Nov 28, 2011)

aloe;1360202 said:


> it does but I cant save or link the pic
> 
> front:


I dont think i have PM ability yet on this site, otherwise i'd tell you to pm me the address and I'll get the pic for you.

You can email it to me if you want.. [email protected]


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=1707+...nion+St,+Schenectady,+New+York+12309&t=h&z=20

The sqf of the lot is 10,580. I estimate 210 lbs. of salt. All in all, I should be able to have this done in 1 hour. Owner wants snow pushed to a specific area which requires a lot of backdragging. Also, there is a 110 ft. sidewalk to be cleared & salted....its clear of obstacles & I can probably hit it with the plow.

So, I was thinking 
$160 1" - 4"
$200 4 - 8
$250 8"- 12"

includes salt....


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

aloe;1362909 said:


> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=1707+...nion+St,+Schenectady,+New+York+12309&t=h&z=20
> 
> The sqf of the lot is 10,580. I estimate 210 lbs. of salt. All in all, I should be able to have this done in 1 hour. Owner wants snow pushed to a specific area which requires a lot of backdragging. Also, there is a 110 ft. sidewalk to be cleared & salted....its clear of obstacles & I can probably hit it with the plow.
> 
> ...


Am I missing something? $40 to plow and $25 for a bag of salt, done in 15min.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

terrapro;1362991 said:


> Am I missing something? $40 to plow and $25 for a bag of salt, done in 15min.


Nope, all opinions are welcome...I have read on this site that i should expect to use 20 lbs. salt / 1000 sqf. wasnt sure how long it would take to plow.


----------



## pictureitgreen (Nov 30, 2011)

I bid at $90 per hour for small parking lots and $125 per hour for large. for a pick up truck and i always bill by the pound for salt for example I'm paying around $4 for a 50lbs bag of salt so i would charge .28 cents per pound. but everyone has there own way


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

so...its sounding like 65-75 is more like it. this is in the upstate NY, albany area.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

aloe;1362909 said:


> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=1707+...nion+St,+Schenectady,+New+York+12309&t=h&z=20
> 
> The sqf of the lot is 10,580. I estimate 210 lbs. of salt. All in all, I should be able to have this done in 1 hour. Owner wants snow pushed to a specific area which requires a lot of backdragging. Also, there is a 110 ft. sidewalk to be cleared & salted....its clear of obstacles & I can probably hit it with the plow.
> 
> ...


 210lbs of salt = $105.00 You need to add sidewalks to the price + calcium. Don't give them an all in one price. You will be salting the lot way more times then you will be plowing.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

John143;1364779 said:


> 210lbs of salt = $105.00 You need to add sidewalks to the price + calcium. Don't give them an all in one price. You will be salting the lot way more times then you will be plowing.


 X2... and keep in mind your sidewalk cost can get expensive ! you have to slice the pie (project) in individual pieces, then you will be able to add all your time/cost and then you can set your profit margine , of your choice. JMO
Good luck !


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

agreed x3, i do a coffe house with constant traffic, i can't afford a slip and fall.
so i am hitting the sidewalk all the time to keep it salted and clean for all the old ladies that come in in the afternoon... i actually got a compliment from one of the old ladys, that their walks are always nice, so she wasn't afraid of falling... i really like this coffe house, so i;m also there ALL the time... hahaha.. 

keep that salting the walk in mind, 
cause i bid the coffee house for this year cause they added more parking lot, and obviously the bid was higher than last year.. but the only concern they had was is salting the walk included? after i said yes, they were all over it... granted i split the cost of all of my salt with my dad, i do his 3 lots and my 1 with the salt we buy, and i'm only paying for half so the coffe house doesn't know they r getting a deal on that, at least as long as my dad doesn't sell a buildingf


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

bid submitted....i'll update if I get the contract...fingers crossed


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

What do you guys think is fair for a storm cap? If u cap at $xx up to 12 inches...does the contractor take the hit when snow falls in excess of 24-36 inches??


----------

